# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Set 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 03:44)

Nem preciso de dizer nada, a variabilidade do vento a fazer das suas... Uma descida de 24ºC para 18ºC apenas devido à viragem do vento para S! Agora de volta a Norte.

Edit: De volta a Norte e com igual subida repentina! Tão repentina que o software da estação começou a rejeitar os valores por ser uma subida súbita de mais. Lá tive que calibrar os limites mais uma vez e eliminar os valores repetidos.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2017 às 21:22)

Boas,
Já em setembro, enquanto o tempo passa.   Dia com algum calor mas nada em excesso, a noite foi fresca.
Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *14,3ºC*

Agora estão *24,7ºC* com vento nulo. Noite muito agradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2017 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma noite tropical. 

Máxima: 30.7ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC

Já tinha saudades das noites tropicais.  

Não tarda, vem o tédio dos dias mais pequenos (já são), da malta toda vestida, as vistas turvas e do sol de Inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2017 às 21:47)

Boas,
E já em Setembro, espero que o Verão esteja no seu final, mas uns dias quentes ainda vamos ter.
Neste momento 26.5ºc, e grande ventania de NE.
Máxima de 30ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2017 às 22:31)

Vento de NE a Intensificar-se e temperatura a subir.
Subiu de 23,5°C para *25,3°C *em pouco tempo, sente-se mesmo a aragem morna.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 22:52)

Confirmo a ventania de NE com 46 km/h neste momento. 26,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2017 às 23:54)

Rajadas sempre acima dos 50 km/h por aqui, com 53 km/h atuais e máxima de 55 km/h. "Nordestada" forte com 25,1ºC.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (2 Set 2017 às 00:03)

Por aqui em Faro nada de vento, só calor...  já estamos em setembro vamos lá ver essas noites, pois já não aguento mais sentir que sou uma batata assando em forno brando. 
Quero chuva 
Friozinho 
Piugas e mantas quentinhas


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2017 às 01:43)

Bem, que ventania! As rajadas por vezes devem ultrapassar bem os 60km/h.
Estão* 22,7ºC*, até podia estar uma noite agradável mas o vento não o permite.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2017 às 02:33)

Máxima de 65 km/h por aqui, algumas rajadas ainda ultrapassam os 60. 23,9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Set 2017 às 15:28)

Boas,
Fenómeno de vento muito estranho por aqui, mas que já aconteceu em alguns locais. De um momento para o outro o vento ficou muito forte e formou uma espécie de tornado de pó, andava tudo a voar e só não voei eu também por pouco. Tirando isso, o dia segue quente e com pouco vento, apesar da noite ter sido bastante ventosa. 
A temperatura aqui em Arronches ronda os *34/35°C. *


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2017 às 19:53)

Dust devil, acontecem até no meio de localidades, já vi dois ou três nessas circunstâncias 

Por aqui vai descendo a temperatura lentamente com 31,0ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2017 às 14:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Dust devil, acontecem até no meio de localidades, já vi dois ou três nessas circunstâncias


Sim, é isso mesmo, obrigado!!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Set 2017 às 14:42)

Boas,
Apesar dos dias quentes, as noites são frescas, a mínima de hoje foi de *12,9ºC*
Agora estão *32,7ºC* com vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2017 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens altas e calor.

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (4 Set 2017 às 14:21)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu nublado, a míniam foi de *15,9ºC*
O dia de hoje segue mais fresco mas parece que a meio da semana as temperaturas voltarão a aproximar-se dos 40ºC, nunca mais tem fim esta tristeza. 
Tatual:* 27,8ºC*


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2017 às 23:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O dia amanheceu nublado, a míniam foi de *15,9ºC*
> O dia de hoje segue mais fresco mas parece que a meio da semana as temperaturas voltarão a aproximar-se dos 40ºC, nunca mais tem fim esta tristeza.
> Tatual:* 27,8ºC*


Dava jeito mais 2 semaninhas de calor (para eu finalmente ir de férias) e depois chuva, friozinho, meias e mantas 

Hoje só teve fresco de manhã por causa do nevoeiro, de resto foi uma cópia de domingo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Set 2017 às 18:48)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu nublado mas o sol rapidamente apareceu. A tarde foi quente. 
Máx: *34,1ºC*
Min: *15,4ºC*
Tatual:* 32,5ºC*


----------



## Maria Elleonor (5 Set 2017 às 22:05)

Chuvinha e um friozinho está difícil, poças!!!
O jeito e arranjarmos alguém que conheça São Pedro e meter uma cunha


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2017 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor, como é bom, o calor de Setembro, as praias mais vazias aonde os algarvios podem ir para a praia e estar à vontade, sem montes de gente. Setembro, o mês perfeito para quem vive no Algarve. 

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC

Setembro, leva 4 noites tropicais.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Set 2017 às 14:11)

Boas,
Apesar das temperaturas durante o dia serem elevadas, a temperatura durante a noite mantém-se fresca, o que é bom. 
A mínima de hoje foi de *15,6ºC*
Agora estão* 34,9ºC *com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2017 às 01:41)

Boa noite amigos do Alentejo e Algarves .... Fiquei colocado na escola de Monchique ...a partir de sexta, começarei a reportar de novo no tópico sul ...
Abraço a todos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2017 às 01:59)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos do Alentejo e Algarves .... Fiquei colocado na escola de Monchique ...a partir de sexta, começarei a reportar de novo no tópico sul ...
> Abraço a todos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Que bom!!!!  Parabéns e um bom ano letivo, Abraço!


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2017 às 02:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Que bom!!!!  Parabéns e um bom ano letivo, Abraço!


Obrigado Joralentejano ..abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2017 às 02:03)

Boa Madrugada!
A máxima foi de *37,1ºC*
A noite segue muito agradável com* 21,7ºC *e vento nulo. Aparentemente aqui à volta o cenário é completamente diferente tanto em termos de temperatura como de vento, para já, Arronches escapa à "Nordestada".  Portalegre e Elvas, ainda registam temperatura acima dos 25ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2017 às 02:36)

Nordestada e da boa com 27,5ºC e rajada de 48 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Set 2017 às 02:46)

Era o que eu temia, vento de Nordeste a intensificar-se e a temperatura já disparou.
Estão* 24,8ºC *e continua a subir. Humidade a descer rapidamente, de 67% para 44% em poucos minutos, enfim, é incrível o poder da lestada.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2017 às 01:34)

Boas,
Mais um dia de céu esbraquiçado, pensei que fossem poeiras mas afinal é fumo dos incêndios que assolam a América do Norte.  De destacar a mínima tropical registada na noite passada devido ao aparecimento do vento de Nordeste, foi preciso ter publicado ontem, para ele aparecer. 
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *21,5ºC
*
Temperatura a descer bem rápido devido ao vento nulo, mas não me admira nada que o vento de Nordeste volte a aparecer tal como ontem. Apesar da inversão térmica, a humidade é escassa, estando abaixo dos 20%. 
Tatual: *18,1ºC *

À 01h (00h UTC):
Elvas: *26ºC*
Portalegre: *25,6ºC*
**


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde amigos do Alentejo e Algarve
Já estou a reportar da minha nova residência / Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 31°C
Céu azul 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Set 2017 às 18:39)

Boas,
O vento de Nordeste não apareceu e a temperatura mínima desceu bem. Tarde ventosa mas com temperatura agradável.
Máx: *34,2ºC*
Min: *10,4ºC*
Tatual: *29,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2017 às 19:37)

Boas, por aqui, o céu está amarelado devido aos incêndios na América do Norte. 

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

@joselamego , bem-vindo de volta e desta vez ao Algarve, vais para uma zona espectacular, tens a serra e a praia a 20 kms.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2017 às 20:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o céu está amarelado devido aos incêndios na América do Norte.
> 
> Máxima: 29.1ºC
> mínima: 18.4ºC
> ...


Estou a adorar a vila de Monchique ...
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2017 às 20:37)

Boa noite amigos ,
Máxima de 31°C
Atual de 22,3°C
Está bastante vento 
Deixo foto da vila ao anoitecer 


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2017 às 22:33)

Apesar dos 17,9ºC lá fora, que sabem muito bem depois das temperaturas altas desta semana, paira um cheiro intenso a incêndio lá fora, presumivelmente dos incêndios da Sertã e da Covilhã que nem com a temperatura mais baixa parecem querer ser dominados.


----------



## Agreste (8 Set 2017 às 23:34)

o largo dos chorões e a loja do mel e do medronho...

Segue o calor em Faro.

8 dias de setembro, 7 noites tropicais.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2017 às 00:31)

Boas,
A noite segue já bem fresca e com o vento moderado de NW ainda parece que está mais frio, casa a ser bem arejada. 
Tatual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 04:03)

15,6ºC por aqui com vento moderado de NW com algumas rajadas. Problema é a humidade alta que está a fazer baixar o fumo dos incêndios, já vi cinza a cair e o cheiro é ainda mais intenso


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2017 às 13:01)

Bons dias 
Mínima de 16°C
Atual de 26,7°C
Dia ventoso de sudoeste 
1014 hPa
42% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Set 2017 às 15:03)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *14,7ºC*
O dia segue ventoso, podia estar um ar bastante limpo mas está tudo cheio de fumo dos incêndios no distrito de Castelo Branco. Apesar das temperaturas muito mais baixas esta ventania não ajuda nada, algumas rajadas devem andar certamente na ordem dos 50km/h.
Algumas nuvens altas vão chegando e juntamente com o fumo já tapam praticamente o sol. Estão* 24,8ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2017 às 15:08)

Boa tarde amigos,
Vento por vezes forte  de noroeste 
41% HR
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Céu azul
Temperatura atual de 23,8°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2017 às 18:51)

Boa tarde,
máxima de 26,7ºC
Atual de 19ºC
Vento forte de NW
pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 19:00)

Imenso fumo por aqui com 20,1ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NW. Rajada de 40 km/h atual, máxima de 51 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Set 2017 às 19:43)

Boas,
Algum fumo por aqui também, de resto foi um dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores e ainda bem.
Máx:22ºc
Min:13.2ºc
Atual: 18.7ºc
Dia com vento, está fresco na rua.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2017 às 19:56)

O fumo intensificou ainda mais com o pôr do Sol, a visibilidade deve ser de cerca de 3 km, menos até olhando diretamente em frente da janela. 19,0ºC e um ligeiro abrandamento do vento mas ainda moderado.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2017 às 01:12)

Boa noite,
Temperatura atual de 15,6°C
1015 hPa
Vento de noroeste 
73% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13,5°C
A noite foi fresquinho , devido ao vento constante 
Temperatura atual de 22,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2017 às 21:14)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu limpo e ventoso 
Máxima de 24,1°C
Atual de 19,5°C
Vento de Sudoeste 
51% HR












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2017 às 14:28)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos do Alentejo e Algarves .... Fiquei colocado na escola de Monchique ...a partir de sexta, começarei a reportar de novo no tópico sul ...
> Abraço a todos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sempre a reportar de sítios diferentes!


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2017 às 15:25)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite amigos do Alentejo e Algarves .... Fiquei colocado na escola de Monchique ...a partir de sexta, começarei a reportar de novo no tópico sul ...
> Abraço a todos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Boa sorte nesta nova aventura e cá esperamos os registos .


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2017 às 19:39)

MSantos disse:


> Sempre a reportar de sítios diferentes!


Obrigado MSantos pelas palavras e amizade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2017 às 19:40)

criz0r disse:


> Boa sorte nesta nova aventura e cá esperamos os registos .


Obrigado CrizOr pelas palavras e amizade! Esperemos ansiosamente pela chuva, poderá visitar - nos no final setembro ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2017 às 19:42)

Boa tarde,
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 28,1°C
Mínima de 17,8°C
Atual de 23,9°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1013 hPa
40% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2017 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com calor para um dia espectacular de praia e uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC
actual: 25.8ºC

Nada melhor, que este tempo, quando o pessoal desertou todo do Algarve e pode-se estar na praia em paz e sossego.


----------



## chispe (11 Set 2017 às 21:26)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/sismo-de-magnitude-36-sentido-no-algarve-e-alentejo_n1026438


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2017 às 21:38)

Boa Noite,
Depois de alguns dias bem frescos, o calor regressou, mas já bem suave. Se o verão se resumisse a estas temperaturas seria a melhor coisa!  As noites já são bem fresquinhas. De destacar o dust devil que assisti hoje ao final da tarde.
Máx:* 34,3ºC*
Min: *12,1ºC*
Tatual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2017 às 12:53)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 18°C
Atual de 26°C
Vento de Norte/Nordeste
Pressão a 1017 hPa
37% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2017 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bastante quente.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
actual: 29.2ºC

Algumas máximas no Algarve:

Ferrarias (Loulé) - 35.5ºC
Faro (cidade) - 33.2ºC
Tavira - 37.4ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2017 às 20:01)

Boa tarde pessoal. 
Dia demasiado quente pela Manta Rota. Não tinha visto as previsões e fiquei surpreendido com tanto calor hoje. 

Registei:
36.7 de máxima
21.4 de mínima
E a humidade chegou aos 19% de mínima.

Interessante o facto de ter estado nortada até às 16.30 sempre com alguma intensidade.
Umas 3 horas de sw e já rodou novamente para norte. 


Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2017 às 20:45)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 29,7°C
Atual de 22,6°C
Vento de Oeste 
Pressão a 1016 hPa
35% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2017 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 28,6°C
Vento de Norte 
Pressão a 1020 hPa
31° hR

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2017 às 18:49)

Boa Tarde,
Noites frescas, dias quentes, é o resumo dos dias por aqui. Não há nada mais a relatar, chuva continua a ser uma miragem. 
Máx: *35,1ºC*
Min: *12,3ºC*
Tatual: *31,3ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2017 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agradável. 

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC
actual: 23.9ºC

Tenham cuidado com a vaga de frio polar, ui até vou vestir cachecol e um gorro.  Mas, vem aí algum frio polar, no Algarve, as temperaturas segundo a automática do IPMA rondarão os 25ºC-27ºC, as mínimas por volta dos 15ºC, vem aí alguma coisa anormal é que eu não vejo. 

Se é, assim tão anormal, porque raio, no ano passado tive uma mínima de 15.1ºC também, por esta altura e uma máxima de 25ºC. http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2016/09/ e se recuar a Setembro de 2015 ainda apanho umas temperaturas mais baixas ainda, e mais ou menos na mesma altura no dia 17.


----------



## Agreste (13 Set 2017 às 20:49)

64 noites tropicais em Faro durante 2017, durante 2016 tivemos 70. 

Maio (1)
Junho (15)
Julho (19)
Agosto (21)

Setembro (8) - 01-04; 06-08; 12 setembro.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia,
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 16,5°C
Atual de 19°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa
58% HR
Vento de norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2017 às 14:07)

Boas,
O dia começou bem fresco e com nevoeiro em alguns locais, em Arronches não havia por isso houve inversão térmica. Já não se pode andar sem casaco de manhã. Estamos naquela altura em que não se sabe o que vestir, chego a Portalegre e não está frio nenhum, tenho logo de largar o casaco 
Mínima de *10,5°C *
Agora estão *28,3°C *


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2017 às 19:05)

Boa tarde ,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Está ficar ventoso 
Máxima de 27,3°C
Mínima de 16,6°C
Temperatura atual de 22,3°C
Vento de norte 
Pressão a 1017 hPa
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2017 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC


----------



## Maria Elleonor (14 Set 2017 às 23:14)

Atão?!! 
Estã preparad.. 
Para a barrigad de venti, que aí veem?!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2017 às 02:08)

A nortada a ganhar força pela Manta Rota. 






Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Set 2017 às 07:43)

Forte nortada no alto da Serra de Monchique, deve de estar bem desagradável


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2017 às 12:31)

Boa tarde, 
Noite ventosa, com nortada 
Mínima de 12,6°C
Manhã fresca 
Temperatura atual de 20,3°C
Vento de norte
55% HR 
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2017 às 13:50)

Boas,
Inicio de dia frio, a mínima foi de *8,8ºC*
Agora estão *23,3ºC* com vento moderado de NW. O outono aos poucos vai dando sinais de vida, só falta a boa da chuva.


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2017 às 14:22)

Boas,
inicio de tarde mais fresca
temperatura atual de 21,7ºC
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1017 hPA
54% Hr

Aos poucos o outono começa a dar asas até o nosso país...


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2017 às 18:17)

Boas, 
Máxima de 21,6°C
Já em descida, atual de 18°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Set 2017 às 19:18)

Boas,
Máx: *25,7ºC*
Min: *8,8ºC*
Tatual: *20,9ºC *
O vento é moderado de WNW, mais uma noite que promete ser bem fresca.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2017 às 21:38)

Boas,
Por aqui as noites já vão sendo frescas, o Outono a dar os primeiros sinais...
Não verifiquei os valores de temperatura real, mas de manhã cedo para o trabalho por volta das das 7 da manhã o carro marcava 10ºc.
As temperaturas máximas andaram por volta dos 22/23ºc, foi um dia bastante agradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2017 às 22:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor. 

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 18.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2017 às 12:07)

Bom dia,
muito vento durante a noite
mínima de 11,3ºC
temperatura atual de 19,5ºC
Vento de Norte
57% hR
Pressão a 1017 hPa
céu azul


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2017 às 17:31)

Boas,
Mais um dia muito agradável! Mínima mais baixa dos últimos 4 meses. 
Máx: *26,3ºC*
Min:* 6,4ºC*
Tatual: *23,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2017 às 18:14)

Boas, 
Máxima de 21,7°C
Tatual de 19,9°C
Vento de norte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2017 às 19:07)

Boas,
Mais um dia ameno e sem muito para contar...
Máxima de 23.5ºc, o vento soprou bem, principalmente de manhã.
Chuva continua a ser uma miragem, mas não faz mal, as barragens estão cheias e tudo.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2017 às 01:26)

Temperatura a descer bem, se o vento se mantiver nulo esta noite poderá ser ainda mais fria que a anterior. 
Estão neste momento *10,9ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2017 às 01:58)

13,8ºC por aqui, bem mais fresco. Já com _*7,7ºC*_ em algumas zonas mais frescas, nomeadamente nos vales a oeste de Castelo de Vide (estação no WU).


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2017 às 10:14)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 11,8°C
Atual de 18°C
Vento de NW
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2017 às 10:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> 13,8ºC por aqui, bem mais fresco. Já com _*7,7ºC*_ em algumas zonas mais frescas, nomeadamente nos vales a oeste de Castelo de Vide (estação no WU).



Essa estação dos 7ºC, é recente não?
Está instalada junto a ribeira de Nisa, promete mínimas bem frias.
Para já segue com uma boa sequência de mínimas.

15-09-2017: 4,8ºC
16-09-2017: 4,4ºC
17-09-2017: 4,2ºC
_______

A estação de Areal, Campilhas (a este de Porto Covo), registou uma mínima  gélida de *3,9ºC.*

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTIAG206


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2017 às 12:13)

Sim, é recente, a zona tem muito potencial para ter mínimas muito baixas, tal como algumas outras zonas como a aldeia da Vargem.

Por aqui, mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2017 às 16:36)

Boa tarde amigos, 
Aqui da serra Monchique, alto da Foia 
20°C,muito vento 


















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2017 às 19:10)

Boa Tarde,
Noite já bem fria por aqui, parece que em alguns locais do país já houve geada.  Entretanto, a tarde foi bastante agradável, com algum vento fresco sempre presente. 
Máx: *27,1ºC*
Min: *5,0ºC*
Tatual: *21,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2017 às 19:59)

Pôr de sol, tirado da Foia 
Temperatura atual , 15°C
Vento de NW
Está fresco ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia

Manhã fresquinha por Portalegre e arredores. Arrisco a dizer que às 8h estavam menos de 13 ºC em Portalegre e ainda menos em Arronches.  O céu estava parcialmente limpo, o qual começou a encapotar-se após as 10h/10.30h, estando agora coberto. 
Em Arronches, de momento, não chove mas tenho notícias que já chove em Portalegre.


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2017 às 11:42)

Bom dia, 
Mínima de 12,8°C
Céu azul 
Temperatura atual nas caldas de Monchique , 23,5°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2017 às 12:08)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui da serra Monchique, alto da Foia



Off-Topic: Excelentes fotos @joselamego. Sempre a reportar com grande qualidade.
Ahhh antes que me esqueça, dentro de pouco tempo haverá medronhos em quantidade industrial. Cuidado com a aguardente


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2017 às 13:25)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Excelentes fotos @joselamego. Sempre a reportar com grande qualidade.
> Ahhh antes que me esqueça, dentro de pouco tempo haverá medronhos em quantidade industrial. Cuidado com a aguardente


Obrigado Dias Miguel ..Terei que ter cuidado , para não ficar bêbado ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Set 2017 às 14:13)

Boas,
O dia começou com céu limpo e até algum nevoeiro aqui nas zonas mais baixas, entretanto começou a ficar nublado por volta das 9/9:30h, tal como o membro @Dias Miguel disse, em Portalegre ainda choveu fraco, mas deu apenas para molhar o chão. 
Neste momento por Arronches o céu já limpou totalmente, estas nuvens baixas depressa se dissipam, enfim, restos! É o que se tem. 
Estão* 22,8ºC* com vento fraco e 51% HR.


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2017 às 15:35)

Para surpresa minha está chuviscar em Monchique !
22°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2017 às 17:11)

Céu nublado , nevoeiro na serra, como podem ver pela foto...chuvisca 
21,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Set 2017 às 18:18)

Boas,
Por aqui também chuviscou a meio da manhã, mas esta nem os parvos molhou..., pois não acumulou nada.
O céu acabou por limpar a partir da tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2017 às 21:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e muito vento durante a tarde.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2017 às 01:43)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 22°C
Humidade relativa a 77% 
Vento de NE
Temperatura atual de 14,8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2017 às 16:05)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13,8°C
Atual de 24,1°C
Vento de NW
48% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Set 2017 às 17:15)

Dia de ontem, 18 na Manta Rota:
Máxima 29.3º
Mínima de 14.9º.

Fica PDF com registo diário.


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2017 às 01:13)

Boa noite,
Máxima de 24,1ºC
Temperatura atual de 15,9ºC
Vento de NW
71% Hr


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2017 às 14:55)

Boas Tardes,
Tal como diz o ditado dedicado a Março..."Março, marçagão, manhãs de inverno e tardes de verão" assim se têm resumido estes dias, com algum nevoeiro disperso pela manhã, principalmente nas zonas mais baixas.
Dados de ontem:
Máx: *30,4ºC*
Min: *8,3ºC*

A mínima de hoje foi de* 8,4ºC*
Agora o dia segue bastante agradável com *30,3ºC* e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2017 às 17:34)

Boa tarde
céu a ficar encoberto
temperatura máxima de 27,2ºC
Atual de 24,1ºC
Vento de SW
44% Hr


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2017 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC
actual: 18.1ºC


----------



## trovoadas (21 Set 2017 às 18:38)

Pelas minhas contas a torneira fechou por aqui a 12 de Maio e nunca mais choveu significativamente (alguns aguaceiros de pó apenas). A continuar assim facilmente chegamos aos 5 meses sem molhar o chão o que não sendo anormal começa a ser recorrente. 
Ainda vamos ter de esperar mais uns dias/semanas por chuva...


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2017 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,
minima de 15,6ºC
Máxima de 28,6ºC
Atual de 20,1ºC
vento de NW
65% hR


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Boas,
Dia com alguma nebulosidade, neste último dia de Verão( pelo menos no calendário)
Máxima de 26ºc
Mínima de 15.8ºc.


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2017 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo
miníma de 13,4ºC
Atual de 24,3ºC
Vento de NW
40% HR


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2017 às 18:20)

Boa tarde, 
Diretamente da praia da Rocha , Portimão 
Temperatura atual 23,5°C
Céu limpo 
Pressão a 1016 hPa
55% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2017 às 18:24)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Diretamente da praia da Rocha , Portimão
> Temperatura atual 23,5°C
> Céu limpo
> ...



Excelente fotos 

Off-Topic: se procurares algum restaurante para jantar, aqui tens uma boa sugestão: à beira mar e mais barato do que outros na marginal


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2017 às 18:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Excelente fotos
> 
> Off-Topic: se procurares algum restaurante para jantar, aqui tens uma boa sugestão: à beira mar e mais barato do que outros na marginal


Obrigado, Dias Miguel, praia maravilhosa,!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2017 às 19:35)

Pôr de sol, Praia Rocha, Portimão 
21°C




















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2017 às 22:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2017 às 22:58)

a praia da rocha é uma praia artificial.. em 1950 a água chegava à Av. Tomas Cabreira.

Prossegue o bom tempo em Faro.


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 01:41)

Boa noite ,
Já em Monchique 
Temperatura atual de 16,8°C
Máxima de 28°C
57% HR 
Deixo fotos do pôr de sol , na Praia da Rocha/ Portimão ....























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Set 2017 às 01:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite ,
> Já em Monchique
> Temperatura atual de 16,8°C
> Máxima de 28°C
> ...



Belas fotos parabéns!


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 02:06)

António josé Sales disse:


> Belas fotos parabéns!



Obrigado, José Sales!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 13:18)

Boas,
Ontem nevoeiro cerrado pela manhã e hoje também havia algum mas disperso principalmente nas zonas mais baixas. Humidade durante a noite não tem faltado, sempre faz alguma diferença, principalmente nas árvores habituadas à seca mas que também já estavam a sentir a completa escassez de água no solo.
Mínima de *8,7ºC*
Agora estão *27,9ºC* com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 13:53)

Boa tarde ,
Mínima de 16,2°C
Temperatura atual de 26,7°C
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Vento de NW
46% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2017 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e agradável.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 20:31)

Boa noite ,
Por aqui céu limpo , apenas algumas nuvens durante o dia ...
Máxima de 28°C
Atual de 18,8°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2017 às 21:49)

Cheiro intenso a incêndio vindo de Mação, quase em Outubro... 22,2ºC e vento moderado de NNW.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 22:55)

Boas,
Ambiente bastante fresco pela manhã, tarde com algum calor mas agradável.
Máx: *31,3ºC*
Min: *8,7ºC*

O vento tem estado nulo mas entretanto intensificou-se de NW e trouxe um cheiro intenso a queimado, está tudo cheio de fumo. Que inferno, nunca mais tem fim. 
Tatual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 23:00)

Por Monchique temperatura atual de 16°C
Vento NW
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2017 às 12:54)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *9,6ºC*
Agora céu limpo, vento moderado de SW e estão *27,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2017 às 13:14)

Boa tarde,
céu limpo, cansa este sol e sol....
está calor, 28,2ºC atuais.
Mínima de 16,2ºC
Vento de SW
Pressão a 1020 hPa
38% hr


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Set 2017 às 14:26)

joselamego disse:


> cansa este sol e sol....
> está calor



Se cansa... 
Boas tardes. Por Portalegre continuamos com tempo quente, muito sol e pouco vento. Arrisco dizer que estamos muito perto dos 30 ℃.
Vamos esperar pela próxima semana e a previsível mudança de panorama.


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2017 às 14:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Se cansa...
> Boas tardes. Por Portalegre continuamos com tempo quente, muito sol e pouco vento. Arrisco dizer que estamos muito perto dos 30 ℃.
> Vamos esperar pela próxima semana e a previsível mudança de panorama.


Verdade Dias Miguel .....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2017 às 20:46)

Boa noite amigos do Alentejo e Algarve ,
Por Monchique a máxima foi de 28,6°C
Temperatura atual de 19,7°C
47% HR 
Vento de NW

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2017 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e soube bem a praia. 

Máxima: 27.5ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 00:24)

Boa noite,
Vento de Norte
Temperatura de 17,7ºC
61% de hr
1020 hPa
Céu limpo


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 19:24)

Boa tarde, aqui por Monchique o sol já desapareceu , está vento de NW
Máxima de 26,9°C
Atual de 21,1°C
48 % HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. Quem é que voltou? quem foi? A noite tropical. 

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC

No ano passado, registei a última a 27 de Outubro.


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 13,4°C
Céu .....já sabem...
Atual de 22°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa
44% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2017 às 20:07)

Entretanto 25,1ºC em Portalegre. Parece que houve um pequeno incêndio num armazém abandonado ao pé de minha casa, combatido rapidamente por 7 operacionais e 2 veículos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2017 às 21:02)

Boa Noite,
Mais do mesmo, apenas destaque para a mínima bastante fresca que registei, apenas nisso se nota que já estamos no outono e mesmo assim nos próximos dias, não vão ser nada de especial. De resto, alguma neblina de manhã e céu limpo e calor durante o dia todo. 
Máx: *31,3ºC*
Min: *7,8ºC*
Tatual: *19,6ºC
*
Os senhores da rádio continuam a dizer que é fantástico sermos dos poucos países com sol e temperaturas de 30ºC neste momento.  O fim do mundo para esta gente, será quando um dia estiver prevista chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2017 às 21:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade por nuvens altas, a partir do meio da tarde.

Máxima: 26.0ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2017 às 23:35)

Boa noite 
Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado e no final dia nuvens altas , que agora ainda estão ...
Máxima de 27,1°C
Atual de 17,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitoreis (27 Set 2017 às 10:21)

Faro... não me lembrava da última manhã sem sol!


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2017 às 16:13)

Boa tarde ,
Céu azul, apenas apresentando alguns nuvens vindo de Este
Máxima de 26,6°C
Atual de 25,6°C
Pressão a 1020 hPa
56% HR
Vento de ENE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2017 às 20:04)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia igual aos outros, ambiente bem fresco de manhã e quente durante a tarde. Notável a enorme diferença de temperatura de Arronches para Portalegre, assim que cheguei à cidade tive de largar o casaco, pouco faltou para a mínima horária da EMA ser tropical. 
Nascer do sol colorido:




______
Máx: *31,2ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC*
Tatual: *21,4ºC*


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2017 às 13:49)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,6°C
Atual de 27,4°C
Pressão a 1021 hPa
36% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2017 às 20:04)

Boa noite,
máxima de 27,6ºC
Mínima de 17,2ºC
Atual de 20,7ºC
Vento de SW
Pressão a 1020 hPa
58% hr


----------



## joselamego (29 Set 2017 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,
Estou na estação de santa Clara/Sabóia( Odemira), à espera do comboio para ir para o Porto...vou até minha terra (Gondomar) regresso domingo!
Está calor, 32°C
O vento praticamente é nulo...
Nunca mais acaba o calor...
25% HR
Pressão a 1020 hPa








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (29 Set 2017 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,

Só uma questão simples, que aparelho utiliza para fazer essas medições de forma portátil?

Obrigado!



joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Estou na estação de santa Clara/Sabóia( Odemira), à espera do comboio para ir para o Porto...vou até minha terra (Gondomar) regresso domingo!
> Está calor, 32°C
> O vento praticamente é nulo...
> ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2017 às 15:50)

Boas tardes

Calor intenso por Arronches, com uns 33/34 ºC, mas uma sensação térmica extrema para esta altura do ano... Com o ângulo dos raios solares mais baixo, até parece que queima...  
Não sei se, por causa do calor intenso, começaram a surgir nuvens de Nordeste, apesar de não serem nuvens de evolução...


----------



## joselamego (29 Set 2017 às 15:51)

Caneira disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Só uma questão simples, que aparelho utiliza para fazer essas medições de forma portátil?
> 
> Obrigado!


Netatmo , funciona por 2 módulos
( Um exterior e um interior ) e é de fácil mobilidade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Caneira (29 Set 2017 às 15:55)

joselamego disse:


> Netatmo , funciona por 2 módulos
> ( Um exterior e um interior ) e é de fácil mobilidade !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



E transporta os módulos e liga fácilmente ao telemóvel é isso? Interessante.


----------



## joselamego (29 Set 2017 às 15:57)

Caneira disse:


> E transporta os módulos e liga fácilmente ao telemóvel é isso? Interessante.


Sim , tem uma APP que liga tlm é dá para transportar para qualquer sítio do país ...o site é www.netatmo.com 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2017 às 16:14)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente, entretanto agora durante a tarde começaram a aparecer bastantes nuvens de leste. Neste momento o céu está um pouco ameaçador, mas disso não passa:





Temperatura e máxima atual: *33,6ºC *
Minima de *14,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2017 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, durante a tarde.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 23.4ºC

Bela noite de Verão, sem vento, a fazer inveja às noites de Julho e de Agosto sempre com vento durante a noite.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (1 Out 2017 às 00:09)

Boas noites!! 
" Ôh!.. os mininos?? "
O que é da chuva?!!.


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Out 2017 às 07:12)

Boas.
Alguém me pode dizer um site onde possa consultar o histórico de ventos na zona da barragem do alqueva? 
Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (7 Out 2017 às 23:39)

está a cair humidade... pelo menos em Faro está. A cobertura das bancadas do estádio do farense já pingava água para a calçada.


----------

